# The O.C. time change



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like they are moving it to Thursdays at 9PM instead of 8PM. Looks like it's taking over the Reunion time slot *burn in hell Fox!*


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Good for me. Won't have a conflict when Survivor starts up again in a couple weeks.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, they must think they have a shot against CSI... and My Name is Earl... love how 3 of the main shows we watch are up against each other!

Thank goodness for TiVo, though, that it knows enough to record it no matter when it airs... but I wish it would pop up a conflict message when something like this happens!


----------

